

New Oculus prototype features positional tracking, reduced motion blur - pedrocr
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/01/new-oculus-prototype-features-positional-tracking-reduced-motion-blur/#p3

======
pedrocr
_> Instead of leaving a frame on for the entire 16 milliseconds or so that’s
usual for a 60 frame-per-second game, the new display switches it on for only
1 or 2 milliseconds, then switches it back off quickly until the next frame is
ready. The result is much less blurring when moving quickly through the VR
space since the display is no longer showing frames that are a few
milliseconds out of date._

It's interesting that just turning off the frame after showing it briefly
eliminates the blurring. It's basically adjusting the interface between the
system output and our visual input, moving the persistence illusion
"calculation" to our brain instead of doing it in the device and having it be
misinterpreted by the brain. They're now pushing frames at a fixed rate into
the brain instead of letting the brain pull frames at will.

